

Ask HN: (CA) Health insurance for a few man startup? - staunch

What's a good health insurance plan/company to go through for a tiny startup? Assume quality coverage for health, dental, and vision and some spouses.
======
dotBen
Talk to a broker. I've always used
<http://www.pacifichealthalliance.com/contact.html> for personal and my
previous startup's insurance needs

(I'm not making any affiliate or any profit from the above, I just know he's a
good guy who understand tech startups)

------
kochbeck
I purchased insurance through a corporate membership with the American
Electronics Association <http://www.aeanet.org/Insurance/InsuranceStart.asp>
some time ago. Don't know exactly how it is now. But it was good insurance
then, it was easy to get a small company started, and the cost was reasonable.

------
jbseek
Check out kaiser permanante.

